# لماذا لم يهلك يسوع محمد



## الدولى2007 (22 مارس 2009)

سؤال يحير الكثير والكثير لماذا لم يهللك يسوع محمد اذاكان فعلا يدعى النبوه مع ان فى الكتاب المقدس ان الله توعد اى شخص يدعى النبوه بالهلاك هو واهلة ولماذا ترك يسوع محمد ينشر دينه


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا لم يهللك يسوع محمد*

هل تعتمد في سؤالك على نص معين؟ 
مثلاً تثنية 18:20
ام هو كلام انشائي لا يعتمد على نصوص و شواهد؟
حدد هويتك ان كنت مسيحي ام مسلم لكي نعرف كيف نقدم لك الاجابة

مرحب بك


----------



## الحوت (22 مارس 2009)

الدولى2007 قال:


> سؤال يحير الكثير والكثير لماذا لم يهللك يسوع محمد اذاكان فعلا يدعى النبوه مع ان فى الكتاب المقدس ان الله توعد اى شخص يدعى النبوه بالهلاك هو واهلة ولماذا ترك يسوع محمد ينشر دينه


*

واين هو ربكم بينما الشيطان ينشر اضاليله الجهنمية على ملايين البشر ومنذ الوف السنوات ؟!

ثم رسولك تم عقابه هو واهل بيته 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





اذ مات هو مسموماً بالسم الهاري وقتلوا ابن عمه علي بالسيف وسمموا الحسن حفيده بالسم وقتلوا الحسين حفيده وقطعوه شر تقطيع وطافوا برأسه على الرماح ورفسوا فاطمة في بطنها وسرقوا منها فدك والذي كان محمد قد سلبها من اليهود .*


----------



## Hallelujah (22 مارس 2009)

الدولي 
الا يكفيك الطريقة التي كان يحتضر بها و الثلاثي المكون من عائشة عمر بكر الذين اهانوه شر الاهانة في اخر ايامه
وطريقة عذابه في اخر ايامه و احتضاره المرير و دفنه المقيت بعد ان انتفخ جسده و انفجر واصبح جيفة


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2009)

اخوتي الاحباء, لننتظر توضيح الاخ السائل
فالموضوع لا علاقة له بمحمد.. لا من قريب و لا من بعد, بل النص خاص بأنبياء اسرائيل فقط
هذا ما سأقوم بشرحه بعد رد الأخ السائل


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2009)

حترد يا الدولى2007 ولا كالعادة؟


----------



## المجد للمسيح (26 مارس 2009)

صحيح مفيش حاجه اسمها جنه ..هناك ملكوت سماويه مسلكها حسب الروح...مش كجنه الاسلام ملذات وحور ..الخ


----------



## al10 (26 مارس 2009)

18:20 - 

واما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به
او الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي .


نفترض انه هو دا النص 

يبقى الرد ايه


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2009)

al10 قال:


> 18:20 -
> 
> واما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به
> او الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي .
> ...


 

يبقى الرد ان هذا تشريع خاص باليهود, ان يعاقبوا النبي الكاذب بالموت
و ليس تعهد من الله بقتل النبي الكذاب

فهمت الفرق؟


----------



## al10 (27 مارس 2009)

*


my rock قال:



يبقى الرد ان هذا تشريع خاص باليهود, ان يعاقبوا النبي الكاذب بالموت
و ليس تعهد من الله بقتل النبي الكذاب

فهمت الفرق؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


ولماذا قال الهك 


فى إنجيل متى إصحاح 5 فقرة 17 :


 " لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل "*​


----------



## My Rock (27 مارس 2009)

al10 قال:


> *
> ولماذا قال الهك
> 
> فى إنجيل متى إصحاح 5 فقرة 17 :
> ...




لا أعرف يا أخي لماذا اصبح فهم الكلام بالمزاج

شريعة قتل النبي الكذاب بين الشعب اليهود لم ثُنقض و لم تُغلى, بل هي سارية

الرجاء الحفاظ على مسار الموضوع, فاذا كانت شبهة لماذا لم يهلك المسيح محمد قد تم الرد عليها و اصبح لديك سؤال اخر فلتطرحه في موضوع جديد

وضحنا انها شريعة و ليست توعد بالموت, فهي حالها كحال عقاب الزاني و القاتل, فالله لم يقتل و يعاقب كل قاتل و كل زاني, بل اعطى هذا التشريع لتنفيذه بين شعب اليهود


----------



## أَمَة (28 مارس 2009)

الدولى2007 قال:


> سؤال يحير الكثير والكثير لماذا لم يهللك يسوع محمد اذاكان فعلا يدعى النبوه مع ان فى الكتاب المقدس ان الله توعد اى شخص يدعى النبوه بالهلاك هو واهلة ولماذا ترك يسوع محمد ينشر دينه


 

هل أنت متأكد يا الدولي أن يسوع المسيح لم يهلك محمد بعد مماتته ؟
هل أنت متأكد أن محمدا غير هالك الآن في أبديته؟
الهلاك يا عزيزي ليس بالضرورة أن يكون في هذه الحياة... 
الهلاك الأكثر رعبا هو الهلاك الأبدي الذي لا ينتهي حيث البكاء وصرير الأسنان، حيث النار التي لا تنطفئ والدود الذي لا يموت.
أما لماذا ترك محمد ينشر دينه فالجواب بسيط جدا. ألله أعطى الإنسان العقل وحرية الإختيار. لك أن تكذب على إن شئت وللناس أن تصدقك إن شاءت. ولكن لكل شيء عواقبه. 
ولعلمك محمد ليس آخر من ادعى النبوة. هناك أنبياء كذبة كثر ولا يحصون نشروا ديانات جديدة عديدة موجودة في كل قارات العالم ومنها ما دخل البلاد العربية وأتباعها في تزايد..... لماذا لم يهلكوا كلهم..... لآن الله لا يتدخل باختياراتنا. وعدم هلاكهم لا يعني انهم كلهم أنبياء حقيقيون.


----------



## عمر حسن (30 مارس 2009)

يا جماعة لماذا هذا 
نحن اخوة فى الانسانية لابد ان نحافظ على معتقدات بعض


----------



## أَمَة (30 مارس 2009)

عمر حسن قال:


> يا جماعة لماذا هذا
> نحن اخوة فى الانسانية لابد ان نحافظ على معتقدات بعض


 
اوافقك اخي عمر حسن على اننا كلنا اخوة في الإنسانية 
لأن هذه عقيدتنا نحن المسيحيون وهكذا يعلمنا كتابنا المقدس على محبة كل الناس ورجاء خلاصهم
بعكس عقيدتك التي تميز بين البشر وتدعو الى كراهية كل من هو غير مسلم إرضاء لله.
واليك ما يقوله اخ لك في العقيدة في مشاركته رقم 2 من هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=81241​ 
ولكن لا اوافقك ابدا على المحافظة على معتقدات البعض 
لأن في هذه المعتقدات يتقرر مصيرنا الأبدي
إما حياة ابدية مقدسة مع الله في ملكوته 
أو حياة عذاب أبدية في النار التي لا تنطفئ مع ابليس واعوانه​ 

[q-bible] يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 24 «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 12 ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 
يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 25 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا 
يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.  

يوحنا الأصحاح 17 العدد 3 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. ​[/q-bible]


----------



## هالة السيد سالم (31 مارس 2009)

الدولى2007 قال:


> سؤال يحير الكثير والكثير لماذا لم يهللك يسوع محمد اذاكان فعلا يدعى النبوه مع ان فى الكتاب المقدس ان الله توعد اى شخص يدعى النبوه بالهلاك هو واهلة ولماذا ترك يسوع محمد ينشر دينه[/quot
> على فكرة محمد لم لم يدعى النبوة فهو نبى اخر الزمان


----------



## هالة السيد سالم (31 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> هل أنت متأكد يا الدولي أن يسوع المسيح لم يهلك محمد بعد مماتته ؟
> هل أنت متأكد أن محمدا غير هالك الآن في أبديته؟
> الهلاك يا عزيزي ليس بالضرورة أن يكون في هذه الحياة...
> الهلاك الأكثر رعبا هو الهلاك الأبدي الذي لا ينتهي حيث البكاء وصرير الأسنان، حيث النار التي لا تنطفئ والدود الذي لا يموت.
> ...



انت لية مش  مقتنعين انة نبى اخر الزمان


----------



## Rosetta (31 مارس 2009)

هالة السيد سالم قال:


> انت لية مش  مقتنعين انة نبى اخر الزمان


*
كيف يحدث ان نبي من عند الله نشر دينه المزعوم بالسيف و المعارك و الحروب!!

كيف يحدث ان نبي من عند الله يحلل الزنى و ملكات اليمين!!!

كيف يحدث ان نبي من عند الله اغتصب الفتيات و القاصرات!!

كيف يحدث ان نبي من عند الله تزوج اربعين امراة!!

كيف يحدث ان نبي من عند الله ليس بكلامه الا الرغبة و الشهوة و الملذات الدنيوية!!

اذكري لي في كتابك القران شيئا روحانيا عن علاقة الانسان بربه..شيئا ساميا بعيدا عن شهوات هذه الدنيا الفانية!! حتى في الاخرة هناك النساء و الشهوة و الزواج!!! الاخرة و الجنة اسمى من هذه الامور التافهة!!


كل هذا و تريدين لنا ان نقتنع به كنبي !!!

الا تري ان المسيح القائم من بين الاموات هو الاولى بكل هذا الاحترام و التعظيم.. يا رب تقدري تعرفي نور المسيح .. و الخلاص يكون لك عن قريب...​*


----------



## أَمَة (31 مارس 2009)

هالة السيد سالم قال:


> الدولى2007 قال:
> 
> 
> > سؤال يحير الكثير والكثير لماذا لم يهللك يسوع محمد اذاكان فعلا يدعى النبوه مع ان فى الكتاب المقدس ان الله توعد اى شخص يدعى النبوه بالهلاك هو واهلة ولماذا ترك يسوع محمد ينشر دينه[/quot
> ...


----------



## SALVATION (31 مارس 2009)

_


الدولى2007 قال:



			سؤال يحير الكثير والكثير لماذا لم يهللك يسوع محمد اذاكان فعلا يدعى النبوه مع ان فى الكتاب المقدس ان الله توعد اى شخص يدعى النبوه بالهلاك هو واهلة ولماذا ترك يسوع محمد ينشر دينه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



ولماذا لم يهلك الله ابليس واعوانه حتى الان؟
_​


----------



## أَمَة (31 مارس 2009)

هالة السيد سالم قال:


> انت لية مش مقتنعين انة نبى اخر الزمان


 
لأن السيد يسوع  المسيح الهنا ومخلصنا
هو البداية والنهاية

هو خلق العالم وارسل له انبياء على مدى العصور
ليهذبهم ويعلمهم ويجعلهم مستعدين لرؤيته بالجسد
وفي "ملء الزمان"  أي لما رأى بحكمته أن الوفت صار مناسبا 
أخذ جسدا من مريم العذراء بأن حملت بقوة الروح القدس - روح الله

وبعمله هذا انتهى زمن الأنبياء بلا رجعة لأنه
 هو الألف والياء

به تمت كل النبؤات.
ولا نبي بعده... بل كل من يأتي بعده يكون دجالا.
قد نبهنا السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس عن هؤلاء قائلا: 

 متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 15 «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! 

 متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 11 وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 

 متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 24 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 

 مرقس الأصحاح 13 العدد 22 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ لِكَيْ يُضِلُّوا - لَوْ أَمْكَنَ - الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 

لعلمك يا اختي
محمد ليس النبي الدجال الوحيد الذي جاء بعد المسيح... 
لقد جاء غيره الكثيرون وبدعهم منتشرة في كل بلدان العالم بما فيها البلدان العربية
 ولكن للأسف المسلم لا يقرأ بل يسمع فقط ما يقال له من شيوخة ويصدقه بدون تمحيص 
وإن قرأ فهو يقرأ لشيوخه فقط 


السيد يسوع المسيح رب واله ليس لنا فقط بل لكل الخليقة منذ الأزل والى الأزل​


----------



## fredyyy (1 أبريل 2009)

هالة السيد سالم قال:


> سؤال يحير الكثير والكثير
> ولماذا ترك يسوع محمد ينشر دينه


 

*أختي *
*الحيرة تأتي من عدم العلم بالشئ *
*- المسيح لم يأتي ليهلك الناس بل ليخلص به الناس *

يوحنا 3 : 17 
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ *لِيَدِينَ* الْعَالَمَ بَلْ *لِيَخْلُصَ* بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 


*- ُيترك الشر لبيان الخير *
*- ويسمح الله بالموت لنعرف قيمة الحياة *
*- ونرى أحيانًا اللعنة في الناس لنُدرك معنى البركة *
*- وقد نرى الناس تعيش في الظلام لتزداد محبتنا للعيشة في النور*


التثنية 30 : 19 
أُشْهِدُ عَليْكُمُ اليَوْمَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ. قَدْ *جَعَلتُ قُدَّامَكَ* *الحَيَاةَ* و*َالمَوْت*َ. *البَرَكَةَ* وَ*اللعْنَة*َ. *فَاخْتَرِ الحَيَاةَ* لِتَحْيَا أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ


----------



## هالة السيد سالم (1 أبريل 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> كيف يحدث ان نبي من عند الله نشر دينه المزعوم بالسيف و المعارك و الحروب!!
> 
> كيف يحدث ان نبي من عند الله يحلل الزنى و ملكات اليمين!!!
> ...



زواج البنى عالية الصلاة والسلام كان لحكمة وليس لشهوة  والدين الاسلامى عمرة   مااحل الزنا 
يجماعة لكم دينكم ولنا ديننا  لابد من احترام الاديان


----------



## azazi (1 أبريل 2009)

ان السؤال لماذا لك يهلك يسوع محمد لهو سؤال لا معنى له و لا فائدة .اذ نرى مئات الانبياء
ممن ادعو النبوة عاشوا حياتهم كاملة وهم يدعون لدينهم حتى اصبح لهم اتباع بالملايين
حضرة بهاء نبي البهائيه لماذا لم يهلكه رب محمد ؟؟لماذا سمح له بنشر ديانته حتى اصبح عددهم
عشرة ملايين او يزيد .لماذا رب محمد ويسوع يسمحون بإنتشار ديانات وثنيه كعبادة الاحجار والشمس
اوعبادة الشيطان !


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2009)

هالة السيد سالم قال:


> زواج البنى عالية الصلاة والسلام كان لحكمة وليس لشهوة  والدين الاسلامى عمرة   مااحل الزنا
> يجماعة لكم دينكم ولنا ديننا  لابد من احترام الاديان



*و التسع و الثلاثون الاخريات .. ما هي الحكمة من زواجه بهذا العدد!!!​*


----------



## cs sirano (2 أبريل 2009)

الحوت قال:


> *
> 
> واين هو ربكم بينما الشيطان ينشر اضاليله الجهنمية على ملايين البشر ومنذ الوف السنوات ؟!
> 
> ...



حاسب على كلامك،
ولا تهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وآل بيته،
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، لم يمت مسموما،
ولا تدخل الله سبحانه في الكلام،
ظافة أن اشيطان هو اختبار للإنسان في هذه الدنيا،
والله خول له أفعاله وأمرنا باجتنابها


----------



## cs sirano (2 أبريل 2009)

اذا كان كلامكم صحيحا،
لماذا لم يقضي يسوع على دين الإسلام،
اعلموا أن عيسى عليه السلام، هو نبي من عند الله وليس ابنه،
قال الله تعالى" قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفئا أحد"
الله لم يتخذ ولدا فهو غني كل الغنى، وقوي سبحانه،
فلماذا يتخذ ولدا؟
فسروا لي اذا كنتم تعلمون


----------



## nancy_26 (2 أبريل 2009)

هتفضلوا طول عمركم فى حيرة من أمركم

وفى الاخر هتوصلوا لطريق مسدود وحيرة ما بعدها حيرة 

ولو أن أعينكم عامية عن الهداية لما كان طريقكم مسدود هكذا

لان طريقنا ليس مسدودا ولسنا فى حيرة فى دينكم

ولكنكم فى حيرة فى ديننا وهتفضلوا طول عمركم كدا وذلك لحقدكم الشديد على ديننا وغيرتكم مننا

ولدنا مسلمين موحدين بالله سبحانه وتعالى ومؤمنين بالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام

ولكنكم ولدتوا ونصرتم أنفسكم وصرتم نصرانيين

لما كل هذا الحقد الدفين داخلكم ؟؟؟؟؟

ربنا يهديكم للطريق الصحيح

وأنتم بتفضلوا تجادلوا تجادلوا وفى الاخر يااما بتفضلوا زى ما انتم أو يااما بتعلنوا شهادة الحق وهى شهادة الله سبحانه وتعالى وهى (( اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وأن محمد رسول الله ))

وان سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام برئ من كلامكم هذا وأفعالكم


----------



## أَمَة (2 أبريل 2009)

صيدلي مسلم قال:


> نحن نعتقد أن الله واحد لاشريك له
> وأن محمدا عبد الله ورسوله
> وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله ..وأنه لم يصلب ((بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزا حكيما))
> وأنه سينزل آخر الزمان ويحكم بشريعة المسلمين..يقتل الخنزير ويكسر الصليب
> ...


 

وايه دخل كلامك اللي منأمنش بيه بالموضوع​


----------



## fredyyy (2 أبريل 2009)

nancy_26 قال:


> هتفضلوا طول عمركم فى حيرة من أمركم


 

*أخت نانسي *
*لن يكون هناك إنسان مسيحي يعرف كلمة الله في الانجيل في حيرة لأن الكتاب المُقدس أعلمنا بكل شئ *

*الكتاب قال ( نحن نعلم ) عن أمور حيَّرت كثرين ولم يكونوا في يقين منها *


** من جهة ما يحدث حولنا *


رومية 8 : 28 
وَنَحْنُ *نَعْلَمُ* أَنَّ *كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ* لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ. 


** من جهة الحياة مع الله *


يوحنا الأولى 3 : 14 
نَحْنُ *نَعْلَمُ* أَنَّنَا قَدِ *انْتَقَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ* لأَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ الإِخْوَةَ. مَنْ لاَ يُحِبَّ أَخَاهُ يَبْقَ فِي الْمَوْتِ. 


** من جهة الموت الحرفي ( فراق الروح للجسد )*


كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 1 
لأَنَّنَا *نَعْلَمُ* أَنَّهُ إِنْ *نُقِضَ بَيْتُ خَيْمَتِنَا الأَرْضِيُّ،* *فَلَنَا* فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ *بِنَاءٌ مِنَ اللهِ،* بَيْتٌ غَيْرُ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ، أَبَدِيٌّ. 


** من جهة هويتنا وانتسابنا *


يوحنا الأولى 3 : 2 
أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، الآنَ *نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ،* وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ. وَلَكِنْ *نَعْلَمُ* أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ *نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ،* لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ كَمَا هُوَ. 


** من جهة يقينية إستجابة طلباتنا *


يوحنا الأولى 5 : 15 
وَإِنْ كُنَّا *نَعْلَمُ* أَنَّهُ مَهْمَا طَلَبْنَا يَسْمَعُ لَنَا، *نَعْلَمُ* أَنَّ *لَنَا الطِّلْبَاتِ الَّتِي طَلَبْنَاهَا* مِنْهُ. 


** من جهة نسبنا الى الله *


يوحنا الأولى 5 : 19 
*نَعْلَمُ* أَنَّنَا *نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ*، وَالْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ. 


** من جهة نوالنا بصيرة ونعرف كل شئ*


يوحنا الأولى 5 : 20 
*وَنَعْلَمُ* أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ *وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً* *لِنَعْرِفَ* الْحَقَّ. *وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ *فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
 


*وأن كنا في حيرة *
*كما تقولين ... فذلك لن يحدث *​ 
*لأننا نتميِّز عن كل البشر بسكنى روح الله فينا *
*الذي يقودنا ويُرشدنا ويُعلمنا بكل شئ لأننا أبناء الله *​ 
*مكتوب*
رومية 8 : 14 
لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ *يَنْقَادُونَ* *بِرُوحِ اللهِ* فَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ *أَبْنَاءُ* اللهِ. ​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (2 أبريل 2009)

*هنا اخونا الغالي ماي روك كتب رد جميل على هذا السؤال*

*لماذا لم يهلك الله محمد*


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2009)

مادام الأخ صاحب الموضوع لم يرجع ليحدد سؤاله, و الى أي نص يعتمد
نكتفي بالرد الموجود في الموضوع التالي: لماذا لم يهلك الله محمد ‏

نغلق هذا الموضوع و نتقبل كل التعليقات البنائة في الموضوع الأخر
سلام و نعمة


----------

